# Looks like oil in Radiator



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a 1990 Nissan Stanza. Automatic transmission. When I checked the water in the radiator, there seemed to be oil in it. There was some oily residue around the radiator cap? There is no water in the oil. What happened? The car still starts fine and runs good. Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the transmission fluid level and inspect it for coolant, because the oil maybe leaking in from the trans cooler in the radiator.

Troy


----------

